# Security First #5005 DVR DNS issue



## Kalais (Dec 11, 2008)

My friend owns a business which needed a DVR set up. He purchased the Security First #5005 model with four cameras. I am semi-knowledgeable on computers so I offered to help.

I enabled Port Forwarding and DMZ for the IP 192.168.1.100 which is shown on the DVR. I have registered the machine with h264ip.com which is the DNS service it uses. I can view the cameras just fine using 192.168.1.100 but when it comes to the IP address which the DNS services gives the device, it just does not want to work.

I have used their old router (Linksys BEFW11S4) and their new one (Linksys WRT54GS) to no avail. I noticed a user on here, sc_lover, was able to solve this issue. Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks!

EDIT: 
What is the name that I am supposed to put for the device on the Port Forwarding screen?

Why does the IP on the DVR and the DNS website not match?


----------

